# Ripple (XRP)? IOTA?



## Super XP (Oct 8, 2017)

Looking for opinions and price predictions with regards to Ripple. Personally, I think this Crypto has huge potential. It also does things a lot faster and a lot cheaper over Bitcoin. 

Main Site:
https://ripple.com/xrp/

The Future of XRP
https://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/...urrencies-and-the-future-of-xrp/#67578ec437cd

XRP is one of my top 6 Crypto's for 2018. 
The remaining are as follows:
IOTA, Etherium, Golem, Siacoin & IOTA. Though the last 2 are long holds. Personally I can see Etherium hitting over $1,000usd by the end of 2018. Speculation of course. 

Opinions, lets get the conversation going.


----------



## verycharbroiled (Oct 9, 2017)

I buy btc through coinbase on occasion. From there I change it for other coins on an exchange.

Not really a trader, just hold btc, eth and ltc. Still have some bcc/bch from the fork, but sold most for btc.

I gpu mine at nicehash and get payouts in btc.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 10, 2017)

verycharbroiled said:


> I buy btc through coinbase on occasion. From there I change it for other coins on an exchange.
> 
> Not really a trader, just hold btc, eth and ltc. Still have some bcc/bch from the fork, but sold most for btc.
> 
> I gpu mine at nicehash and get payouts in btc.


Is it really worth using nicehash? I usually purchase Flexepin then use QuickBT to buy BTC. Then use Poloniex Exchange for the rest.


----------



## trog100 (Oct 10, 2017)

i (being new at the mining game) use nicehash because its easy..

one snag is it pays out in btc but dosnt mine btc.. if the value of btc goes up relatively to what nicehash is mining you lose out when whatever  its mined gets converted to btc.. 

hicehash is the equivalent to a sh-t trader.. he he..

its particulary bad at the moment.. 

trog


----------



## verycharbroiled (Oct 11, 2017)

Super XP said:


> Is it really worth using nicehash? I usually purchase Flexepin then use QuickBT to buy BTC. Then use Poloniex Exchange for the rest.



i use nicehash for convenience,  i dont have to worry about setting up different wallets for the various coins i may mine, then trying to time things to get a good exchange rate.  just get paid in btc, no effort needed on my part.

it is probably a bit less profitable compared actually using the various coins pools, taking payouts in that coin and then manually exchanging but im lazy i guess 



trog100 said:


> i (being new at the mining game) use nicehash because its easy..
> 
> one snag is it pays out in btc but dosnt mine btc.. if the value of btc goes up relatively to what nicehash is mining you lose out when whatever  its mined gets converted to btc..



it can go the other way too, so it evens out.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 11, 2017)

I tried Nicehash, let it run for about 1/2 hour. It puts a lot of stress on my GPUs. And the BTC gain IMO isn't enough to justify running it 24/7. Especially with where I live, the Electricity rates change everyday. We have Min / Middle / Max rates sett out throughout the day. It's typical greedy Government squeezing every single $ out of its citizens. Though I might give it a try again, approx: 6-8 hours a night. And see how it plays out.


----------



## verycharbroiled (Oct 11, 2017)

Super XP said:


> I tried Nicehash, let it run for about 1/2 hour. It puts a lot of stress on my GPUs.



I mine at nicehash but don't use their miner, I use whatever miners I like, claymore and ewbf at the moment. You can dial those in pretty well, tune them for max hash, minimum power, percent load etc. That way you can only run gpu's at say 50 percent.

The nicehash miner probably has settings like that as it is or was based on the same standalone miners you can run youself.


----------



## trog100 (Oct 11, 2017)

the nicehash miner does a rather a intensive benchmark on your hardware before it runs for the first time.. i assume its efficient the easy way to limit card performance is to set the max power as low as you want.. but much below 90% and you start to lose hash power.. 

the money return on a two card rig is abysmal at the moment.. i am seeing less than 3 dollars per day from a pair of 1070 cards.. a month back it was 4 now its 3.. 

trog


----------

